# Gentoo and radeon 4870x2 (trying to get KDE working)

## Boris_Bollokov

System Details.

Graphic Card: ATI 4870x2 (R770).

Kernel: 2.6.30-gentoo-R6.

X Server Version: 1.5.3.

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeonhd vesa".

Experience with Linux : Noob.

Hey guys, I am stuck and in need of advice. I was able to install gentoo and X server last year by following the official guides.

Recently i tried to install KDE, after installing KDE using one of the guides, when i entered startx command i got two errors:

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) RADEONHD(1): Card Information has invalid connector information /root/.xinitrc: line 1: exec: startkde: not found

I been googling for 3 hours, reading forums, etc and feel pretty sick now. I was wondering if it is something to do with the drivers i have set in my VIDEO_CARDS flag or do I have to install ATI's closed source drivers? I kinda follow trial and error when i try fix linux problem because of limited knowladge, so i thought I might have to install ATI closed source driver "catalyst 10.6". Don't know if I am heading in the right direction? Anyway i couldn't find any tutorials that explain how to install it from command line.

Any suggestion on what i should do?

Thank you.

----------

## DaggyStyle

first never install the foss and the closed driver in the same time.

first decide which driver you want to use, the foss or the closed one.

if you go for the closed one, you can use the latest stable driver with latest xserver available, the latest driver available with xserver-1.7.6 or the latest available driver with the available xserver but patched, as you are a noob, I won't recommend the latter and because it does't fixes the problem, it just allows you to run it. (set VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx")

if you go the foss one, you can go either way, get latest stable kernel, xserver, mesa, xf86-video-ati and libdrm for ok performance or get latest available kernel(2.6.34), xserver (>=1.8.0), mesa(9999), radeon-ucode, xf86-video-ati(9999) and libdrm(9999) for best foss performance available, notice that for 9999 you'll need to use overlays, google "laymen overlay howto".

notice that the latter is a bit more complicated. (set VIDEO_CARDS="radeon")

good luck!

----------

## Boris_Bollokov

DaggyStyle thanks for the advice, it is much appreciated.

What does foss mean?

I will go this advice:

 *Quote:*   

> Get latest available kernel(2.6.34), xserver (>=1.8.0), mesa(9999), radeon-ucode, xf86-video-ati(9999) and libdrm(9999) for best foss performance available, notice that for 9999 you'll need to use overlays, google "laymen overlay howto". 

 

fglrx supports 3d acceleration but radeon doesnt right? If i want 3d acceleration what driver would you recommend or the above advcie does it all?

Thanks

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle thanks for the advice, it is much appreciated.

 

you are most welcome.

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

> What does foss mean?

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_and_open_source_software

on this case it means the open source driver.

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

> I will go this advice:

 

 *Quote:*   

> Get latest available kernel(2.6.34), xserver (>=1.8.0), mesa(9999), radeon-ucode, xf86-video-ati(9999) and libdrm(9999) for best foss performance available, notice that for 9999 you'll need to use overlays, google "laymen overlay howto". 

 

np, don't forget you need laymen or creating a local overlay to get this to work (former is easier)

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

> fglrx supports 3d acceleration but radeon doesnt right? If i want 3d acceleration what driver would you recommend or the above advcie does it all?

 

fglrx has full and good 3d support and full and crappy 2d support.

radeon has full and exlellent 2d support and partial and ok (while improving) 3d support.

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

> Thanks

 

your welcome.

----------

## tbrass

Boris--

I have the HD4850 and used the FOSS drivers from the beginning. I had read of too many horror stories re: fglrx driver issues.

I still ran into problems (see: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-827997-highlight-.html), but now have a well-working system. A few potential recommendations that work for me and might work for you: 1. you may not need to use the overlay. If you are using testing (~amd64), xorg-server 1.8 (NOT 1.8.1, because that crashed my system)+ the latest xorg-drivers/mesa available in portage, your card may work well.

2. Radeon vs. Radeonhd -- Radeonhd was a great driver for my card, but is not really supported any more--it has officially been "dropped". So, if it works for you--huzzah (in fact, it might work better than radeon could at the moment), but you might want to try radeon so that you have a bigger support network.

3. Another place to find good help is on www.phoronix.com--they have great up-to-date news on the var. drivers and graphics stacks and might give you some guidance into why you should choose a certain driver over other ones.

Good luck! 

-tbrass

----------

## Boris_Bollokov

DaggyStyle 

I have a minimal install CD from 2007 that i used to reinstall linux yesterday. However when i do 

```
livecd linux# make modules_install
```

 it says that the version of linix is 2.6.32-r7. How do i get 2.6.34-r1 kernel?

Thank you,

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle 
> 
> I have a minimal install CD from 2007 that i used to reinstall linux yesterday. However when i do 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

unmask it... google it for more info. 

why would you need the live cd? don't you have the system installed?

----------

## Boris_Bollokov

tbrass thanks for sharing you setup info and explaning Radeon vs. Radeonhd.

Like you, DaggyStyle has also recommended xserver (>=1.8.0) and foss driver, so I am definitely going to try this. Once i have a fully operational desktop environment, I post a set of tasks that i carried out to get my system to work, like a tutorial, so real noobs like me can benefit from it and get their system to work.

Cheers guys!

----------

## Boris_Bollokov

 *Quote:*   

> why would you need the live cd? don't you have the system installed?

  - Oh i didnt know you could update the kernel on already working system, i thought i had to do it from scratch, my knowledge of Linux is poor.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Boris_Bollokov wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   why would you need the live cd? don't you have the system installed?  - Oh i didnt know you could update the kernel on already working system, i thought i had to do it from scratch, my knowledge of Linux is poor.

 

linux is NOT windows, you can do almost whatever you want, even start an install, pause it in the middle and continue nest year or so for the same position (gentoo, not all other distros).

get the basic running (including desktop) then start working on getting newer versions.

----------

